# Help! Not sure what I should do....do I save the rat?



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

So one of the fraternity boys here was feeding his snake, but she wasn't hungry so he's trying to get rid of his rat.....

I will not put this strange male rat with my other two. I'd rather not risk my boys getting hurt or turning agressive becus their displaying dominance. 
Right now all I have to work with is a big plastic tub....

I feel so bad tho. I feel like the least I could do is give the poor guy a home and place an add on craigslist and kijiji to see if I can place him.

They think he has a respiratory infection....sooo idk how I'd go about treating that....

Please help! Your advice and opinions on what my decision should be is greatly appreciated.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

If you don't want to take him in, you could always search for rescues you could surrender him to.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

chevalrose said:


> If you don't want to take him in, you could always search for rescues you could surrender him to.


Yeah that's what I'm looking to do. I'm going to see how bad of a state he's in first tho


----------

